# Sticky  Buyer Beware



## Hoggy

I've recently been informed that a new member has been scammed by another new member, (1 post each) by communicating using the conversation (private message) facility. 
So Buyer Beware & don't use this facility to purchase items, only use the Market Place, even then use PayPal or another secure payment method 
Hoggy.


----------

